# Fun Times with NS3



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Pics now, info to follow.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

OMG....that's a flower vase isn't it?

W-i-n-n-i-n-g


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha, it was a storage jar of some sort from Target. I found it on sale for 6 bucks. Measured it to be 2.1 liters. Perfect for a NS3 sealed. I bought 4 of them a while ago when they went on blowout at Madisound, and haven't even taken them out of the box. 

This setup is extremely impressive. More bass than my home office could ever ask for. I have them hooked up to my home office PC (soundblaster Live), and have been loving them. Using a minidsp to run them in an active crossover. Crossed over at 4000 @ 24db sounds incredible. I'm not even using a high pass filter at all on them and they're fine unless I play 60hz test tones. Amazing.

I have no idea why more people aren't using these NS3's in 3-way car setups. 

I ran out and bought some more jars. My next experiment is below - H-Audio titanium Fr-89ex specials 

For the NS3/Seas Neo specials, I plan on doing them "Ipod white". Gonna try and do a white basecoat, then layers of clear coat, with wet sanding in between and finish it off with some car polish.

Fun little project to keep me occupied while it's raining outside.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yup, the NS3's have surprising low frequency extension for such a small driver. Loads of xmax. I bought a couple on the blow out sale as well...32 to be exact


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Kato,

I like your idea of using those containers for enclosures. 

What did you use to cut the holes? Did you do anything to prevent it from cracking the plastic? Also, did you use anything to prevent cracking the plastic due to over-torquing the screws?

Do you know the internal volume of the container for the H-Audio? I have the same driver and I am looking for enclosure ideas for a pair of desk speakers.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

I just used a normal hole saw. Didn't put much pressure, didn't go very fast. I let the teeth do the cutting and I ended up with great holes with no melted plastic. 

As for tightening the screws, no, I just used some washers/nuts on the opposite side, and I didn't go Thor strength when I was tightening them. 

The container I used on the H-audio is about 1.25 liters. I actually added a port, and they sound amazing. I'll post up a pic today.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Please do...I may be able to knock mine out this week.

I will post pics as well. In my own thread of course...


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's the finished NS3's. I'll put the AP3's up tonight with some pics of the port.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Can you say line array?


Bingo


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

On the NS3's there's a layer of bondo/kitty hair on the inside. Ultra rigid. No resonance. Also have it stuffed with polyfill.

AP3's just have polyfill and raammat, they don't bump as hard, and I listen to them at low volumes. Mainly looking for clarity out of them and use as nearfield computer speakers for late at night.


----------

